# Pheasant hunt



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

Geting ready for pheasant hunt. Has anybody heard what the outlook looks like.New to utah and hoping for some goodhunts.Hunted mostly huntingclubs last year.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Try, try, and try some more. Seriously there are wild birds out there no matter what some people think they are just so wiley and know the game that your not going to see them without a good dog and a good strategy, because these birds run hard and your lucky if with a foot of snow on the ground you can get you to fly. I do get about 4 birds every year but I work my but off trying to get them. They are hard birds to get but I say hunt hard on the first day because after that you might only see one the rest of the season. I have had experiences with birds running clear up a hillside and flying down the other side at least a mile a head of me. Other times you know there there because of tracks or birdy dogs but you'll never catch up to them. So my advice is watch a couple weeks before the hunt (ya that's right scout for pheasants) and go to that area and hunt hard.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Unfortunately the birds are really hard to find. There are a few in Utah county but its so hard to find a place to hunt and even harder to find a field without any other hunters. Its not even worth it there. If guys do know where there are birds they'll never tell. I am excited though! Its fun just to go out. Last year we saw 4 WILD roosters running together first thing driving out. Because they were on private property that we didn't have permission to hunt we left them alone. After that we only saw one hen. It was a bad year. Year before that we jumped two roosters at the same time on a fenceline around ten a.m. opening morning. It can be a catch 22; hunt on opening day and there are more birds but also more hunters. If you hunt after opening day, there aren't nearly as many hunters but the same goes for the birds.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't bother hunting south of Sevier County. There are only pen raised down here.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have not seen a phesant in months. My buddys grandpa has three sections of corn, alfalfa and oats. He said he has not seen a bird all summer. The racoons have exploded in numbers over the last few years I think the only area that has any birds left is northern utah.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Typically , I would have to say +1 to a Greenhead 2 and Ironman. I have a bad feeling about this years pheasant hunt. I just haven't seen the pheasants I used to, even from last year I swear there was a lot more roosters than hens which may have caused this decline around my area, I got 4 birds last year and missed about 10 others. Last year I probably seen about 20 roosters during my hunt and only about 3 or 4 hens which it is usually the complete opposite of this. I have been trying to kill as many predators as I can, there was a coyote in our corn patch, just barly got him killed a week ago and I'm sure he was feeding on pheasants during the summer. During the year I will usually see quite a few pheasants off the road or that will run across, but withing the last 3 or 4 months I have seen 1 rooster and 1 hen. It seems to me like this years pheasant hunt just will not be very good.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have to disagree, In nothern utah I've been seen lots of birds all summer long and still continue to do so. I would walk out in the fields by some springs and flush up twenty birds easy every time. I'm not saying it's like this everywhere, but there are lots of birds around if your looking in the right places. But I have to agree with the racoon explotion, there are a lot of those little buggers around this year it seems.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

yep plenty up here in the north. i'm glad i have access to private property.


----------



## dckhuntr (Oct 11, 2007)

i have to agree with duck jerky lots of birds up north you just need to get some permission to hunt the private property


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I knew where at least twenty were, until the rotten landowner’s sold it to a housing developer. I hope they were able to make it to the farm next door before the dozers came. I enjoyed watching them as I drove by every day. The bad thing is the developer paid as much as some one just looking for some horse property.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have seen a lot of birds in northern Utah this year ( in the county). I can't believe how many "town" birds there are. I moved from Millville to were I had 4 or 5 locals on the property to Paradise (above the gun club) and I know have a dozen or more at anyone time milling around the pasture.


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

not good and I have a bunch of ground.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

What's a pheasant?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> What's a pheasant?


Hey thats my line! :wink:


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

duck jerky said:


> yep plenty up here in the north. i'm glad i have access to private property.


+1

Made sure the land was all properly posted a few days ago, hardly venturing into the grass. ...I'm looking forward to Saturday! 8)


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

Matt said:


> not good and I have a bunch of ground.


Where is this land? and Need a friend?.....with 2 dogs!? 8)

Rut


----------



## Addict (Sep 8, 2007)

This will be the first pheasant hunt opener that I miss. It is my religious holiday. My son is a hockey player and his first game is this Saturday. I hope I have enough time to get back home and head out. I'm excited to see him play in a game. He's mad that they arn't allowed to check yet. :lol: 

Addict


----------

